# Color, fit or fashion ?



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Nothing like a nice fall day for photographic representations. 

Speaking of fall colors......


























Forgive me, but I do like the feel of an over-sized. :spinsmiley:


























Our "local" fiber show is coming up this weekend, and I'm just having an awful time trying to decide what to wear. :sob:


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I love those colors! Was that a bulky weight yarn you doubled up on?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You are awesome FR!! Thank you for all the entertainment you offer us here. Your modeling is fabulous daaaaling


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Awwww you sure are very handsome, and skilled.

But dang, I kept scrolling thinking that lil Lilly face would be with you in one.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

You have amazing talent!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This week is the Bishop Hill Spin In. I wish they hadn't moved it. There will be almost twice as many vendors though.

I think the new autumn sweater for the festival. Definitely. Or maybe the honey combed sleeved one.

If you find the vendors I introduced you to last year, tell them I say 'Hey!" and I'll see them in the spring.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussshhhhhhhhhhh*







Cyndi....I'll have you know that I used a lot of the same stock in Autumn (especially the rust colored mohair..... _Plymouth Outback_  ) as I used in _your_ sweater.

Netsky.... both those creations sport at least three bulky wool strands and up to 8 strands of mid-weight mohair. I just can't knit flimsy. :shrug:

As for the rest of my generous and supportive fans, try this one on for size.
I had a whole bunch of really nicely colored, but overtly blue/gray mohair come in center pull balls, quite some time ago, and I put them in the tub with a large lot of Tahki Jumbo Tweed....30% mohair/70% wool that is soooo soft and bulky.... in an odd gray/salmon color.....just knowing that they belonged together, somehow....and this is what I came up with when I finally put them together in the light of day. 

































I have no choice but to dub this one _Mohair Kaleidoscope_.

Topping this one, in my estimation, will be an adventure!!

ETA.... Partndn.....pics of Lily will simply have to be included in the next round. She's always swarming the camera lady and the model during photoshoots, anyhow. :grin:


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh FR, you are simply out-doing yourself ! Absolutely beautiful work. And either your garden is finished and put to bed or your are just a knitting machine, and I didn't even try to count how many sweaters were photo'ed.

What an inspiration ! And for your fiber fest, Spin-In News REPORT PLEASE.....

Have you sheared your own critters yet ? If so I missed it, hope they are doing well.

Green tomatoes in the garden are calling me,......... bye


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Great Pics. That Kaleidoscope,sure does look soft!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You are definitely one of a kind Forerunner!! You come up with the most beautiful sweaters and amazing colors Ive ever seen!!

Simply stunning :angel: :bow: :clap:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR that last one is made of my colors, beautiful. I have to ay that those cables on it make you look like you have six-pack abs  Maybe you really do under that sweater but the sweater itself.....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Speaking of colors, guess who showed up today and was willing to renegotiate a modeling deal !! 




Here be the one I patterned (did I just say, "patterned" ?  ) after the one that poor little anorexic German girl was modeling. I'm not quite happy with my increases on that neck, but it's a start. My model says, maybe a little longer and a few more stitches in the final diameter on the next one.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I am just in awe at your talent!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> FR that last one is made of my colors, beautiful. I have to ay that those cables on it make you look like you have six-pack abs  Maybe you really do under that sweater but the sweater itself.....


:hysterical: Marchie I was scrolling down to type that very thing! Except they look like 10-pack abs! Love it!

My favorite is the side cable - stunning!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE the pumpkin colored first one .... and the side cable on the pink one !!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love them all. The side cables are very eye catching. I love all the colors - kaleidoscope is a good name. If you can't decide what to wear, you could always trade outfits every couple of hours or so. Don't deny the public of what we just saw.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

While my alternate model had the opportunity, she insisted on trying on Honeycomb, for herself. 












There was also the matter of _Eve_.



Let me explain.



Shortly after casting on this captivating piece, I was mesmerized to the point of uselessness to any other purpose until she was completed, so riveting was her color and texture combination to my impressionable senses. 




It dawned upon me that, the experience of knitting this one must not have been far removed from God's experience, creating Eve......no disrespect expressed or implied to either....

When J first laid eyes on her, she was adamant that she be dubbed, "Holy Fuschia, Batman!!!", but I was four squares against it.




















Somebody, _*STOP*_ me !!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I like all your sweaters, but that fall color one, I really like it!
Good job.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a very sweet photograph. 

Look at that halo (on the sweater I mean). 

Glad you got Jill to come out and model the pinks for you.
Whew! She is a lifesaver. :teehee:


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

WIHH, That would be a super idea, as long as it' includes, composting and with that would have to be mechanical repair renovation, mulching to minimize draught conditions....... home - building......... all in a knitting magazine ? 

For the newbies, FR does NOT use knitting patterns !!! 

What do you think FR ?????:dance:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Do you make throws, blankets? Your style would make some gorgeous rustic-style bed covers!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

My favorite picture is the fall color with the orange tree in the background!! Georgeous!!

I also like the one with the side cable. Interesting to see a wider neck, too. It's almost like a shrug over the shoulders.... like you'd ever need another layer on top of one of these sweaters!! 

I'm getting that bug to see if I can knit up something on that order... Just got some slippers made with three strands of lace alpaca but am a bit intimidated at making a 6 pound sweater!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You know...
with pics like this.. made by and worn by the man himself kind of thing..
you could truly become the face of knitting in the modern world.
You could make knitting ..powerful, manly, cool, acceptable etc..

I see GMA talk shows, magazine spreads, a show on HGTV.
You could become very wealthy, but I don't think it would be any fun.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Bring it on. I'm not ticklish. :strongbad:


Wealthy would be OK, but there would be some interesting conversations about just how they might "pay" me.....

I'd just put it all back into more land, more sheep, more yarn, more compost, more sustainability, more generated interest.........well, you get the idea. 

Katy..... you shouldn't make fun of a kid what cain't make heads ner tails of a knitting pattern. :sob:

Melissa..... I've considered doing a blanket or some such, but I just treasure my yarn too much, thus far, to bring myself to that kinda project.
I'm still trying to kick myself into gear to make a big cardigan/robe like Frazzle keeps poking me about. I _wanna_ do it, really I do. 

But, yes, I'd go high profile if there was an interest.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:nana:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*whispers and gestures toward ^^^^^^*

It's ok.....she's blonde. :shrug:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

STOP it, already, you guys........:nono:

There are people that have live with him you know! :sob:

:catfight:

If his head gets ANY bigger, he'll have to make the necks TWICE the size they already are! :teehee:










:kissy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

She's just got a bee under her bonnet cuz I made her wait an extra day 'fore I'd show her Kaleidoscope.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I always a MEAN sister! :hysterical:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice work! They are beautiful FR. JDog, nice to see you post. We drove through your town when we went on the spoon river drive. First time for me. I bet FR could set up booth during these weekends couldn't he? 
jd


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks JD4020. 

Any chance you'll be at the Bishop Hill Fiber Bash this weekend ?


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, I was really looking forward to attending, but now I have started baby sitting for our little grand daughter. Normally her Daddy would be keeping her on Saturdays, but he has to work too, so, no I won't be able too. Hate to miss it, I wanted to attend a couple of the workshops and find a dry felting quad needler tool. (I know that's not what it's called--it's like a round piece of wood, with four or five needles so one can felt a little faster) 
On the other hand.... I sure am enjoying having a baby in my arms. 
jd


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I showed my dear husband, and now he wants one! He says they are "super cool".


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

JD4020......... perhaps JD-og will bring her camera..... :whistlin:

Svens...... I'll just bet we could work something out.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Those are really impressive! I love the autumn colored one.


----------

